# Northwest Indiana Herf



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I just want to see if this any interest for a Herf in Northwest Indiana this summer, maybe at the end of June or maybe sometime in July. Not really sure of yet where we could meet or anything just want to see if there is enough interest out there. Probably be somewhere in Mishawaka, Indiana.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

(I wish I could do a John Madden voice a la Frank Caliendo...)

Hey, here's a guy who lives in South Bend! There's a herf right over here, and BOOM! He shows up!



A NW Indiana Herf would be swell. I'd like to attend, and would do so provided it doesn't end up conflicting with something that my girlfriend would argue is more important for me to attend. (Like some of the weddings and such we're going to. D'oh.)


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Pending dates it might be a herf I would stop by at on the way to/from Chicago


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

For the people that are interested throw out some dates that you guys could make it, I am thinking a Saturday afternoon or a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Sunday afternoon. I know I will be passing thru Indiana on June 17th.. beyond that I would have to wait till you set a date before i can check any other weekends... my summer is almost completely booked already =(


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

The only problem with the 17th-is I believe that is Father's Day weekend.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Not getting to much interest in this, anybody else out there.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm from Mishawka and have been known to smoke cigars with other people. I am busy but can try to make it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I might be able to make that, im not that far. Always willing to travel to meet some great BOTL's:ss


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I am in Indianapolis so I might make the trip to experience a real Herf


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Its good to see more people trying to make it, does the end of June sound good to anyone, How about Saturday June 30th or Sunday July 1st.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Its good to see more people trying to make it, does the end of June sound good to anyone, How about Saturday June 30th or Sunday July 1st.


I might be able to do that


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I might be able to do that


It would be awesome if you could make it, I will see what I can do with a location, but I could host the thing at my house, I've got a small porch out back, but the garage wouldn't be bad either, or there is a brewco in the area that allows cigar smoking as well, but with the nice weather I would rather smoke outside.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> It would be awesome if you could make it, I will see what I can do with a location, but I could host the thing at my house, I've got a small porch out back, but the garage wouldn't be bad either, or there is a brewco in the area that allows cigar smoking as well, but with the nice weather I would rather smoke outside.


Man u almost make me feel like im liked As of now im off and my plan book is open (until my lil daughter finds out im off) Let keep intouch


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man u almost make me feel like im liked As of now im off and my plan book is open (until my lil daughter finds out im off) Let keep intouch


Will do, I will see if sgresso can make it since he lives in Mishawaka as well.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hi, I'm from Mishawka and have been known to smoke cigars with other people. I am busy but can try to make it.


This now makes 4 of us from the Mishawaka/South Bend area.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I sould be able to make it.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Might be a possibility, depending on when and where, of course.


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

I might be interested, I'm from Hammond, IN.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Will do, I will see if sgresso can make it since he lives in Mishawaka as well.


Please do i would love to meet this guypgot something for him Shhhhh dont tell him tho



sgresso said:


> I sould be able to make it.


p


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> This now makes 4 of us from the Mishawaka/South Bend area.


I remember Steve from alt.smokers.pipes. I might be able to make both those dates but my wife has final say on my social calendar.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just bumping this to see if any one else is interested.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, what date would work best for people, Saturday June 30th or Sunday July 1st?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Ok, what date would work best for people, Saturday June 30th or Sunday July 1st?


I can do the 30th later in the day and the same for the 1st. This thing still on?

MCS


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I cant since the 4th is mid week, I am booked. Hopefully the NWIH will go on, but would love to see this trend continue, maybe even in central IN too. 

:tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Let’s resurrect this thread and get something going. There was a lot of interest, then it just died out. I'm from North Webster, which is a great big little town close to Warsaw for those of you that aren't familiar. There is an awesome new B&M in Warsaw that has a great lounge that would rock for a herf. MCS has been there, I believe he referred to it as cigar Mecca.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Yea im ready for the IN crew to get together. I'm in Terre Haute but will drive pretty much anywhere.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump, just to see if there is still any interest with this.


----------

